# Thanksgiving 2012 in the U.S.A.



## Retired (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who is observing Thanksgiving this November 22, 2012 in the U.S.

Even if you happen to be in a situation of adversity, perhaps struggling with your own illness or that of a family member, take a moment to give thanks for the the smallest of good things in your life.  It might be for your children, for the love of a family member, or for simply being alive.

No matter how bad things might seem to be, others in the world are in much more dire circumstances.

We thank you for being a member of our Psychlinks community.


----------



## AmZ (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all American forum members


----------



## GDPR (Nov 22, 2012)

Although I am alone right now and will most likely be spending a good majority of the day that way, there _are_ things to be thankful for. No matter what's going on in my life, I can always find something to be thankful for on this day.


----------



## Timber (Nov 23, 2012)

Though a day late, Happy Turkey Day! Although I am thankful for all that I do have, I am especially thankful for my hot cup off coffee I'm sipping on atm


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2012)

Although I don't usually do the "I'm so thankful for" on Thanksgiving, I'm currently on an island in the Caribbean Sea on holidays and before leaving our mini snowmageddon of Canada it occurred to me how many vacations and trips I've had this year,and I am truly thankful that my jobs give me such opportunities.  We went out last night for Thanksgiving dinner and I did take a moment to just be really grateful for a lot of people and opportunities in my life.  I don't think we can ever take them for granted, no matter how young or how old we are.  - sap speech over -


----------



## GDPR (Nov 23, 2012)

It must be nice to take vacations and trips Turtle! Most of the time I'm just thankful when I drive to the other side of the town I live in!


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2012)

I work for an airline which gives me the lifestyle I want.  I make peanuts in actual wages but I've had much higher paying jobs in the past and still couldn't afford to take holidays like I do now.  I'm really fortunate and am very grateful for it.


----------



## Retired (Nov 23, 2012)

How much longer will you be on your Island In The Sun, Turtle?

Steve


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2012)

I leave on Sunday if the planes decide to fly...always iffy with the island hoppers.  I took today off diving...only because I'm completely captivated by Fifty Shades of Grey  and can't put it down but my iPad is about to die.


----------



## Retired (Nov 23, 2012)

> my iPad is about to die.



Can you re-charge the batteries?


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2012)

Yup I brought my charger but it takes forever to charge if I'm trying to read at the same time.  Last night I ended up going for a couple of dives while it was charging - saw some octopus and a massive green eel but I don't feel like getting wet today so maybe I'll sleep or something.  We are bbqing burgers for dinner so I should be good for more Christian Grey after dinner .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2012)




----------

